# Teufel Concept E 350 ???



## Malustra (17. Dezember 2012)

Hi,

hab gesehen, dass die Lautsprecher neu sind.
Im Vergleich zum E400 sieht die Leistung aber noch eher dürftig aus.
Hat jemand das System und kann dazu eine Aussage treffen?
Etwa ob der Klang besser als beim E400 ist und wie der Klang im Vergleich zum Logitech Z906 ist.
Wie siehts mit dem Bass aus?

Gruß
Malustra


----------



## Herbboy (17. Dezember 2012)

Werte wie "Leistung" sind für den Popo... wichtig für den Klang sind nicht die Werte auf dem papier, außer dass man mit zB nur 5W natürlich keine 50cm-Box sinnvoll betreiben kann 

Vom Klang her sollte Teufel idR besser dastehen als gleichteure Logitech, vor allem zahlst Du bei den Z906 ja noch den ganzen Decoder-Kram mit, mit dem Du zB nen DVD/BD-Player oder ne Konsole auch optisch anschließen kannst für Surroundsound (das kostet bei Teufel in Form der "Decoderbox" bzw. als Komplettset die "Digital"-Versionen einen satten Aufpreis)


Ach ja: du sprichst das E400, als würdest Du es kennen - hast Du das etwa? Dann würd sich ein Neukauf nicht lohnen.


----------



## Malustra (17. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe noch nie Teufel gehabt.
Hatte vorher das Logitech G51 und nun das Z906.
Das Z906 ist wirklich eine ganz andere Größe als das G51.
Dennoch bin ich unzufrieden, da der Sound manchmal rauscht.

Für mich stellt sich nur die Frage, ob E400 oder E350, da das E350 ja neu ist.
Vielleicht kommt ja auch noch ein E450 

Gruß
R.G.


----------



## Bier (17. Dezember 2012)

Weder noch!
Für so wenig Geld gibts es einfach keine gescheite Surroundlösung.
Rechne das mal auf die einzelnen Lautsprecher. Da bleibt nicht viel über.
Und nur weil etwas neuer ist, ist es nicht gleich Besser.
Ich wette nahezu jeder 20 Jahre alte Lautsprecher ist besser als diese ganzen Minibrüllwürfelsysteme.

Was willst du damit eigl. machen?
Filme, Musik, Games?
Was ist dir am wichtigsten?
Muss es 5.1 sein?


----------



## Malustra (17. Dezember 2012)

5.1 Wäre schon schön, da ich dieses Setup perfekt nutzen kann.
Benutzt wird es nur am PC.
Ich betreibe am PC z.B. Game-Design / Sound-Design und spiele natürlich auch mal.
Filme schaue ich am PC nicht, dafür höre ich fast durchgehend Musik.

Hast du denn mal ein feines 5.1 System für den PC, was sich von den üblichen Lautsprechern aka. Z906, E400, E350 abhebt?
Wenn auch nicht groß.
500€ sind meine absolute Obergrenze.

Wobei mich natürlich schon interessieren würde, wie die E350 im Vergleich zu den E400 sind


----------



## oldsqlCrazy (17. Dezember 2012)

Ich würde dir nach wie vor das E400 empfehlen, 3-4 Freunde von mir haben es in den verschiedenen Ausführungen mal mit Control, Digital oder halt die Standardversion, welche für den PC eigentlich auch ausreicht.
Und sie sind vom Sound mehr als begeistert und ich durfte es auch schon Probe hören, hatte auch schon diverse Logitechboxen Z-2300, Z623, Z-5500 und ich muss sagen die hatten allesamt auch kein schlechten Sound
aber bei Teufel klingt es nochmal eine Ecke schärfer und sauberer was ich ja auch immer nicht glauben wollte bis ich ein Teufelsystem mal in Aktion erlebt habe  Und die Surroundsoundsystem fürs Wohnzimmer ein Traum


----------



## Bier (17. Dezember 2012)

Bevor du was von Teufel nimmst, nimm lieber das Edifier S550 + Soundkarte (Asus Xonar DX oder sowas in der Richtung).
Zwar auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei, aber wie gesagt für das Geld gibts einfach nichts richtiges und das Edifier ist für den Preis allemal in Ordung.
Außerdem sind die Satelliten größer und kommen Tiefer (also kein ganz so großes Frequenzloch in den unteren Mitten). 
Der Subwoofer spielt auch präziser und sauberer.
Bei Logitech und Teufel muss man ja eher von Dröhenen als von Bass sprechen. Das ist da echt unter aller Sau.
Für Musik eignet sich 2.0/2.1 natürlich um einiges besser.


----------



## oldsqlCrazy (17. Dezember 2012)

Bier schrieb:


> Bevor du was von Teufel nimmst, nimm lieber das Edifier S550 + Soundkarte (Asus Xonar DX oder sowas in der Richtung).
> Zwar auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei, aber wie gesagt für das Geld gibts einfach nichts richtiges und das Edifier ist für den Preis allemal in Ordung.
> Außerdem sind die Satelliten größer und kommen Tiefer (also kein ganz so großes Frequenzloch in den unteren Mitten).
> Der Subwoofer spielt auch präziser und sauberer.
> ...



Edifier noname Firma und dafür 370€ zahlen, naja...

Anscheinend noch nie eine Teufel Anlage gehört, sonst würdest du nicht solchen Unsinn schreiben.


----------



## soth (17. Dezember 2012)

oldsqlCrazy schrieb:


> Edifier noname Firma und dafür 370€ zahlen, naja...
> 
> Anscheinend noch nie eine Teufel Anlage gehört, sonst würdest du nicht solchen Müll labern.


Hast du schon einmal ein Edifier gehört?
Und Edfiier ist mittlerweile eine renomierte Marke, die klanglich locker mit Teufel mithalten können.

P/L-mäßig hat Teufel die letzten Jahre auch stark nachgelassen.

@*Malustra*
Alleine aus dem Grund, das du so viel Musik hörst, würde ich dir zu einem Stereosystem raten...


----------



## Malustra (17. Dezember 2012)

Hm, auf Edifier hab ich nicht so wirklich Lust.
Das ist in den letzten Monaten so extrem im Preis gestiegen.... 
Was wäre denn besser als das S550 oder E400. ?

Edit: Aber Stereo geht bei mir gar nicht, weil ich mich mit Game-Design beschäftige.
Vorallem im "Horror" Segment und da brauche ich auf jeden Fall 5.1 Sound.


----------



## To4sty (17. Dezember 2012)

oldsqlCrazy schrieb:


> Edifier noname Firma und dafür 370€ zahlen, naja...
> 
> Anscheinend noch nie eine Teufel Anlage gehört, sonst würdest du nicht solchen Müll labern.



Und du hast viel Ahnung? Ich behaupte von mir jetzt nicht, dass ich viel Ahnung habe, jedoch habe ich in letzter Zeit viel gelesen bezüglich Anlagen und Kopfhörer.
Und was ich da so gehört habe bezüglich Teufel ist nicht sonderlich gut, das kam auch von Profis hier aus dem Forum, aber auch in 2 anderen.
Darüberhinaus ist Edifier keine noname Firma. Auf dem europäischen Markt ist sie nur nicht so bekannt.


----------



## oldsqlCrazy (17. Dezember 2012)

soth schrieb:


> Hast du schon einmal ein Edifier gehört?
> Und Edfiier ist mittlerweile eine renomierte Marke, die klanglich locker mit Teufel mithalten können.
> 
> P/L-mäßig hat Teufel die letzten Jahre auch stark nachgelassen.



Ach da ist ja der "Logiker" wieder... ist ja wie ne Schmalzfliege.

Wie gesagt Noname, kenn ich nicht, brauch ich nicht. Und "mithalten können" trifft es gut.

Noch nie was negatives von Teufel gehört, bisher alle zufrieden und wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt dann ist es sowieso direkt Bose.


----------



## Bier (17. Dezember 2012)

oldsqlCrazy schrieb:


> Edifier noname Firma und dafür 370€ zahlen, naja...
> 
> Anscheinend noch nie eine Teufel Anlage gehört, sonst würdest du nicht solchen Unsinn schreiben.


 
Jo du bisset 
Wie schon gesagt wurde ist Edifier keinesfalls eine noname Firma.
Ich hatte selber malne Teufelanlage und hab auch schon diverse teure Teufelanlagen bei Freunden/Bekannten gehört und für das Geld was man da ausgibt bekommt man einfach nicht genug geboten.
Da hat Edifier die Nase deutlich vorn.

Ich denke eher, dass du noch nichts besseres als ne 400€ Teufelanlage gehört hast.
Kannst dir ja mal aus Spaß bei nem Hifihändler n Paar Stereolautsprecher jenseits der 1000€/Stück anhören (nicht um sie mit ner 400€ Teufelanlage zu vergleichen, sondern einfach um deinen Horizont zu erweitern. Es gibts ja genug Leute die Denken Teufel /Bose ist das non plus ultra und besser geht nicht).
Dann schmeißt du sämtliche Logitech/Teufe/Bose Anlagen freiwillig aus dem Fenster


----------



## To4sty (17. Dezember 2012)

oldsqlCrazy schrieb:


> Noch nie was negatives von Teufel gehört, bisher alle zufrieden und wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt dann ist es sowieso direkt Bose.


Bose. Hahaha xD
Also ich würde auch zum Edifier greifen, ganz klar.


----------



## Malustra (17. Dezember 2012)

Wie siehts denn mit dem Teufel Motiv® 5 "5.1-Set aus ?
Das ist nochn bisschen teurer als die E400.
Die kosten 499€.

Ansonsten wüsste ich nicht, was der nächste Sprung ab dem E400 / S550 ist.


----------



## soth (17. Dezember 2012)

oldsqlCrazy schrieb:


> Ach da ist ja der "Logiker" wieder... ist ja wie ne Schmalzfliege.
> 
> Wie gesagt Noname, kenn ich nicht, brauch ich nicht. Und "mithalten können" trifft es gut.
> 
> Noch nie was negatives von Teufel gehört, bisher alle zufrieden und wenn  Geld keine Rolle spielt dann ist es sowieso direkt Bose.


Könntest du deine Beleidigungen bitte unterlassen?
Wenn dir die Argumente ausgehen, dann unterlasse einfach das Antworten! 

Und nur weil du Edifier nicht kennst ist es noch keine No-Name Firma! 
Kennst du Transrotor, Rotel, Arcam, Naim, Creek? Nein? Deshalb sind es ganz sicher keine No-Name Firmen...


Und nochmal meine Aussage für dich präzisiert: 
Teufel ist klanglich schlechter als Edifier!


----------



## oldsqlCrazy (17. Dezember 2012)

Bier schrieb:


> Jo du bisset
> Wie schon gesagt wurde ist Edifier keinesfalls eine noname Firma.
> Ich hatte selber malne Teufelanlage und hab auch schon diverse teure Teufelanlagen bei Freunden/Bekannten gehört und für das Geld was man da ausgibt bekommt man einfach nicht genug geboten.
> Da hat Edifier die Nase deutlich vorn.
> ...



Und wie schon gesagt in Europa kaum bekannt, daher noname bzw uninteressant.

Ach Gottchen süß, habe schon weit mehr als ne 1000€ Anlage gehört Schnucki  
Und warum sollte ich zum Hifihändler gehen, machst du das immer so, ja? ;o)
Wenn dann wird bestellt und zuhause selbst getestet, soviel dazu.

@*Malustra*: Was für ne Soundkarte hast du denn? Und gerade in Horrorspielen/filmen ist 5.1 gefragt was will man da mit Stereo...? Kann ich dir nur zustimmen


----------



## Bier (17. Dezember 2012)

Der nächste Sprung wäre 5 einzelne Lautsprecher + AVR + evtl Subwoofer kaufen 
Das kann man auch schön nach und nach machen, wenn man nicht alles auf einmal ausgeben will.
Also erstmal AVR + 2 Lautsprecher und wenn wieder Geld da ist die beiden Rears + Center.
Wenn man dann noch will kann man zum Schluss noch den Subwoofer dazuholen.
Jenachdem wie groß die Frontboxen sind, ist das aber oft nicht mehr nötig.


----------



## Bier (17. Dezember 2012)

oldsqlCrazy schrieb:


> Und warum sollte ich zum Hifihändler gehen, machst du das so immer ja?
> Wenn dann wird bestellt und zuhause selbst getestet, soviel dazu


 Okay, wenn ich mir für über 1000€ lautsprecher kaufe, bestell ich mir nciht einfach 1 oder 2 Paar Lautsprecher.
Dann nimm ich mir n ganzen Tag zeit und hör mir so viele Lautsprecher wie möglich an und entscheide mich dann.
Klar wenn man sich einfach mal n Paar bestellt und nichts zum vergleichen hat, ist man schonmal schnell begeistert.


oldsqlCrazy schrieb:


> Ach Gottchen wie süß, habe schon weit mehr als ne 1000€ Anlage gehört Schnucki  Aber woher sollst du das auch wissen.


Auch wirklich vernünftige vom Hifihändler?
Mein Stiefvater hat auch gemeint sich ne 5.1 Boseanlage für 3,5k€ zu holen und selbst meine Canton GLE 490 (Straßenpreis etwa 450€) spielen die Boseanlage dermaßen an die Wand.

*Edit: *Sorry für den Doppelpost.


----------



## Malustra (17. Dezember 2012)

Ihr macht es einem nicht leicht 
Also 5.1 brauche ich in jedem Fall, wie gesagt.
Game-Design halt und da ich da schon deutlich frotgeschrittener arbeite und momentan auch ein größeres Projekt am laufen habe,
muss auch der Sound stimmen um die Grusel-Athmosphäre perfekt herzustellen, sodass es klanglich auch gut rüberkommt.

Wie sieht es denn nun mit den Teufel Motiv® 5 "5.1-Set aus ?
Ist das auch nicht zu empfehlen, oder schon  besser als die E400 Speaker?

Ansonsten wäre ich natürlich auch über einen Vorschlag erfreut, der sich ein wenig von den genannten Kandidaten abhebt.
Natürlich möglichst günstig, aber dass es dann teurer wird, ist mir wiederrum auch klar. 
Am besten mit Links oder genauen Produktnamen, da ich da nicht so versiert bin.


PS: Ich habe eine Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Fatal1ty Pro


----------



## soth (17. Dezember 2012)

Mann könnte  sich auch einen  A/V-Receiver und 2 "gute" Boxen kaufen und zunächst 2, bzw. 3 Lautsprecher des Z906  weiterverwenden, bis wieder Geld vorhanden ist...
Klanglich ist das natürlich alles andere als optimal, die Möglichkeit würde aber bestehen.

Und was ist jetzt das genaue Budget? 
Das Motiv 5 kostet ja doch eine Ecke mehr als deine Vorgabe von 500€


----------



## Malustra (17. Dezember 2012)

Wenn, dann kommt das Z906 unter den Hammer.
Mischmasch ist gerade für mich, alles andere als optimal. 
Ich kann mit einfachen Begriffen wie A/V Receiver auch nicht viel anfangen, weil ich nicht weiß, nach was ich da genau suchen muss
und was dann auch gut ist.

Das Budget ist erstmal zweitrangig.
Wie schon gesagt, ist mir klar, dass es dann auch etwas über den Preis der E400/S550 gehen kann.
Möglichst billig!
Ich suche nur etwas, was sich klanglich vom E400 / S550 etwas abheben kann, allerdings suche ich nun auch kein Ultra High End System für 5000€.
Was nötig ist, ist halt nötig.
Wenn man nun sagt, der nächste Schritt, der sich abhebt, würde bei 700-800€ liegen...nunja, dann ist das halt so.

Das Motiv 5 kostet laut Teufel Seite 499€ ohne Control Teil. (Kabel nicht dazu gerechnet).


----------



## oldsqlCrazy (17. Dezember 2012)

Bier schrieb:


> Auch wirklich vernünftige vom Hifihändler?
> Mein Stiefvater hat auch gemeint sich ne 5.1 Boseanlage für 3,5k€ zu holen und selbst meine Canton GLE 490 (Straßenpreis etwa 450€) spielen die Boseanlage dermaßen an die Wand.



Ne, vom glaubwürdigem Polen aufm Straßenmarkt...




Malustra schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn nun mit den Teufel Motiv® 5 "5.1-Set aus ?
> Ist das auch nicht zu empfehlen, oder schon  besser als die E400 Speaker?
> 
> Ansonsten wäre ich natürlich auch über einen Vorschlag erfreut, der sich ein wenig von den genannten Kandidaten abhebt.
> ...


 

Das Motiv wäre sicher auch gut für dich geeignet, hat halt gegenüber dem E400 den Vorteil das es kein Reflexrohr hat und somit zum bekannten "dröhnen" "luftrauschen" kommt.
Und in weiß sieht es echt edel aus, aber warum bestellst du es nicht einfach bei Teufel, kannst ja immerhin 8 Wochen Probehören und somit hättest du Zeit allerlei Einstellungen auszuprobieren und wenn es dich
nicht überzeugt kannst du es immer noch zurück geben


----------



## soth (17. Dezember 2012)

Was du für nötig empfindest, musst du wissen! 
Wenn du aber wirklich damit Geld verdienst, dann würde ich keine halben Sachen machen und mich von den billigen 5.1 "Systemen" aufgrund des Frequenzlochs fernhalten.

Wenn es möglichst günstig bleiben soll, und gebrauchte Sachen, sowie Selbstbau für dich nicht in Frage kommen, wäre das mein Vorschlag:
3x die Magnat Quantum 603 2-Wege Bassreflex-Regallautsprecher: Amazon.de: Elektronik (einen davon in der Bucht verkaufen oder zur Seite stellen) und einen dieser A/V-Receiver: Produktvergleich Yamaha RX-V373 5.1 A/V-Receiver schwarz, Denon AVR-1312 5.1 A/V-Receiver schwarz, Pioneer VSX-421 5.1 A/V-Receiver schwarz | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Bier (17. Dezember 2012)

Ja würde es auch so machen wie soth es vorschlägt.
Wenns irgendwie geht aber Selbstbau (klar dazu braucht man viel Lust und Zeit, die hat nicht jeder).
Es ist auch nicht wirklich schwer und wirklich viel Ahnung von Hifi muss man dafür auch gar nicht haben, da es fertige Bausätze gibt.
Damit kannst du für ~500€ auf jeden Fall schonmal einiges reißen.


----------



## Malustra (17. Dezember 2012)

Ach du grüne Neune! 
Wo soll ich denn diese Kästen hinstellen?!
Also erstmal muss ich sagen, dass diese riesen Teile schon sehr eindrucksvoll aussehen.
Ich wusste auch gar nicht, dass man einfach irgendwelche Lautsprecher kaufen kann und mit einem beliebigen Receiver verbinden kann.
Also kann man solche einzelnen Lautsprecher einfach an einen Receiver klemmen und diesen an den PC anschliessen? Auch Analog für meine Soundkarte?

Das Problem ist, dass ich 4 Holzbalken habe.
Und dort müssen die Lautsprecher ran.
Nur kann ich ja schlecht solche Monsterteile irgendwo ranhängen.
Gibt es die auch in einer Nummer kleiner?

Die müssten sich ja dann trotzdem noch besser anhören, als System wie das E400/Motiv 5.
Und wie sieht es mit Kabeln aus? Die sind ja vermutlich nicht dabei oder?


Edit: Btw. was ist eigentlich mit einem Subwoofer?


----------



## Bier (17. Dezember 2012)

Ach das geht noch deutlich größer.
Standlautsprecher sind gerne mal über n Meter hoch und daraus kannst du dir auch n 5.1 System basteln.
Der Vorteil ist halt, dass du kein Frequezloch hast.
Vieleicht kannst du sie auf Ständer stellen? Kann man sich zur Not auch gut und einfach selber bauen 
Ich kenn deinen Raum und die Aufstellungsmöglichkeiten ja nicht.
Kabel sind nicht dabei. Kosten aber nicht die Welt.


----------



## soth (17. Dezember 2012)

Malustra schrieb:


> Wo soll ich denn diese Kästen hinstellen?!


Da wo Platz ist, am Besten aber so wie es sich für Lautsprecher gehört, an raumtechnisch günstigen Posititonen... 


Malustra schrieb:


> Ich wusste auch gar nicht, dass man einfach irgendwelche Lautsprecher  kaufen kann und mit einem beliebigen Receiver verbinden kann.
> Also kann man solche einzelnen Lautsprecher einfach an einen Receiver  klemmen und diesen an den PC anschliessen? Auch Analog für meine  Soundkarte?


Ja du kannst alle Lautsprecher an einen Receiver hängen, bei manchen macht das aber relativ wenig Sinn. 
Annalog kannst du alle Receiver anschließen, ob das auch mit 6 Kanälen funktioniert, hängt vom Receiver ab.


Malustra schrieb:


> Edit: Btw. was ist eigentlich mit einem Subwoofer?


Der Vorteil an Lautsprechern die größer als eine Packung Salz sind 
Die produzieren auch so schon Bass, wenn es nicht ausreicht, kann man später immer noch einen Subwoofer hinzukaufen...


Bier schrieb:


> Kabel sind nicht dabei. Kosten aber nicht die Welt.


Wenn man günstige nimmt


----------



## Malustra (17. Dezember 2012)

Aufgrund eines Hochbau's ist das bei mir am Schreibtisch etwas knifflig.
Ich habe 4 Holzbalken.
Der Bereich ist also rund 2 Meter breit und 1,4 Meter lang.
Ich sitze also praktisch jeweils 1 Meter von jedem Balken entfernt und vor mir hängt an der Wand der 5. Speaker (center).

Also mit Ständern klappt das leider gar nicht.
Selber basteln kann ich gar nicht ^^
Gibt es vielleicht noch irgendeinen Geheimtipp, wo die Lautsprecher klein, aber dennoch besser als beim E400 /S550D sind?
Wenn die Speaker eine Höhe von maximal 18-19cm und eine Tiefe von max 10-11cm hätten, wäre das ideal.
Der Center Speaker kann natürlich länger sein.
Wichtig ist vorallem die Montage.
Ich weiß nicht wie diese Schrauben bzw, Gewinde heißen, ich meine M6 oder sowas in der Art.
Die haben die E350 Teufel Teile.
Denn dafür habe ich Halterungen, wodurch die Speaker rangeschraubt/gedreht werden und somit schon optimal positioniert sind.

Wenn es da noch was gibt wäre das super.
Falls nicht, dann werde ich vielleicht doch mal die Motiv 5 Speaker ausprobieren.
Die sehen aus, als würden sie dennoch klanglich mehr als die E400 bieten.


Danke bis hier hin für die Bemühungen 




Edit: Wie sind denn die JBL Control one ??? 2 Stück kosten 89€ und sind bei Amazon sehr gut bewertet worden.
Sind diese Lautsprecher besser als die Teufel E400/Motiv 5 oder Edifier S550D Lautsprecher?
Von der Größe her sind die nämlich noch ideal.


----------

